# .308 Win VS 7.62x51mm NATO



## GRUNTER HUNTER (Aug 9, 2007)

Which one is more powerful? :sniper:

Thankz


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

They are basically the same thing. If there is actually a power difference it will be next to nothing. They can both be fired out of the same rifle, so I couldn't imagine any real differences.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

?????

I don't know but would be interested to find out. I thought that the .223 and the 5.56 NATO were the same too, but I think they are different.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

http://www.fulton-armory.com/308.htm
http://www.surplusrifle.com/shooting200 ... /index.asp

I was trying to find chamber psi limits but do not have time.


----------

